# Mobile phone charges - price war!



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Movistar and Orange have both just introduced new low-cost tariffs, to compete with companies like Yoigo who have been offering a 6 cents rate for some time.

Movistar's Tarifa 6 was launched yesterday: http://www.tarifas.movistar.es/web/...ontenido=beeb7535-03d5-4336-91ed-1a3f8fd54ff8

Orange have promised to match it: Orange recrudece la guerra de precios en el sector del móvil · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Movistar and Orange have both just introduced new low-cost tariffs, to compete with companies like Yoigo who have been offering a 6 cents rate for some time.
> 
> Movistar's Tarifa 6 was launched yesterday: http://www.tarifas.movistar.es/web/...ontenido=beeb7535-03d5-4336-91ed-1a3f8fd54ff8
> 
> Orange have promised to match it: Orange recrudece la guerra de precios en el sector del móvil · ELPAÍS.com


... yes, Orange, I find, are cheaper than Movistar.

I recently took out an Orange contract for just 20,00 euros/mes which gives me 500 mins of calls, plus texts (although I use the WhatsApp and Viber) as everyone does here, plus 500 mb of internet. Priceless!!


----------

